# Inspirational nature photography



## aaronnorth (24 Dec 2008)

I thought i would start a thread where you can post pictures of anything that would give idea's to other members, or yourself, so hopefully we can put together a large thread where you can look through to get ideas for your next scape, here is a picture as an example:


----------



## Themuleous (24 Dec 2008)

Great idea


----------



## oldwhitewood (30 Dec 2008)

These are some shots I took which have informed my tank a bit, not sure if anyone else would find them that useful but for the sake of it here they are...


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Dec 2008)

nice shots oldwhitewood. i have to sya, i find myself looking at nature 90% of the time now. it does help with aquascaping more than people would imagine. especially this time of year, when undergrowth is exposed and branches are visible.


----------



## oldwhitewood (30 Dec 2008)

Thanks. I know what you mean but personally I still find it hard to translate what I see around me nature wise to a tank layout.


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Dec 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> I know what you mean but personally I still find it hard to translate what I see around me nature wise to a tank layout.



the thing is, we have a different type of nature to what they have in asia.i think it's a case of just taken little bits from our landscape and fill in the gaps with Aquajournals.

actually mine has just arrived this morning....the envelope makes me feel like 007


----------



## Graeme Edwards (31 Dec 2008)




----------



## aaronnorth (31 Dec 2008)

That last pic is great Graeme, even if this thread doesnt help anyone to 'scape their tank it is sure, a real eye opener


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Dec 2008)

the last pic of graeme's is brilliant! i couldn't help but PS curves and crop slightly   sorry Graeme, i wont post it!

i wish i had landscape like that near to me.


----------



## oldwhitewood (2 Jan 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

>



I really like this shot here superb


----------



## oldwhitewood (2 Jan 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> oldwhitewood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right I reckon.

Nice one on the aquajournal!


----------

